# إرشادات خاصة في التوبة



## aymonded (10 مارس 2013)

1 – تستحيل التوبة حيث لا *محبة حقيقية*، لأن المحبة تعطي نفسها حتى الموت، موت الصليب، وهي عادة مثمرة، وثمرها الظاهر هو التقوى الداخلية، التي ترفع الإنسان للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين بلا جهد وعناء، بل في وداعة وتواضع عظيم، والتقوى عادةً هي وليدة توبة المحبة في تواضع ووداعة القلب، وهي أم الصلاة ومعرفة مقاصد الله ومصدر فهم كلمته، والذي يُغذي توبة المحبة ويرويها هو الروح القدس المُعزي والمُشجع الذي لا يجعل النفس تعرف للفشل طريق: [ لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح ] (2تيموثاوس 1: 7)


وأما التوبة المريضة هي وليدة الخوف والتخويف، ويحركها الندم السيء، والندم لا يزرع المحبة ولا يرويها، وبهذا تكون – هذه التوبة عادةً – غير مستقرة، بل تتعرقل دائماً أمام المحن والمشقات ولا تقبل الصليب، بل تجزع منه وتهرب، إذ أنها فاقدة للشجاعة، لذلك من الصعوبة أن يعترف الإنسان في هذه الحالة بأخطائه أمام الله، وبالتالي تهرب النفس دائماً من المواجهة مع كلمة الله والصلاة الحقيقية، وثمر هذه التوبة عادة: الفشل والتراجع عن الطريق الإلهي.
 وعادة الكبرياء والتعالي يلدان توبة شكلية هزيلة سرعان  ما تتحول إلى فريسية وتتخذ صورة التقوى وتنكر قوتها، فيكون الإنسان له مظهر التقوى الخارجي ومن الداخل قلبه في معزل عن الله تماماً: [ فأجاب وقال لهم حسناً تنبأ أشعياء عنكم أنتم المرائين، كما هو مكتوب: هذا الشعب يُكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيداً ] (أنظر أشعياء 29: 13؛ مرقس 7: 6)

2 – توبة المحبة لا تعرف للزمان حدود أو تتوقف أبداً تحت أي حجة أو مبررات أو ظروف، لأن كل زمان وأي وقت هو زمان ووقت التوبة، فمن يقف بعد السقوط مباشرة، إذا كانت محبة الله هي التي تُحركه، فأن وقوفه يستمر ويدوم، أما أن كان الندم على ما فعل هو الذي يحركه للتوبة، فأن سقوطه قد يتكرر كثيراً ويظل يشكو من تسلط الخطية، لأن الندم الحقيقي ليس هو الخوف من العقاب، بل هو في خسارة شركة الثالوث القدوس

3 – السقوط المتكرر في خطية معينة يؤكد *عدم نمو المحبة*، لأن ضعف الإرادة تحركه الشهوات. والشهوة الخاصة التي يميل إليها القلب، هي محبة للذات لم تدخل أعماق محبة يسوع المصلوب، ولم يدخل الصليب إلى أعماقها، لأنه مكتوب: [ الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات ] (غلاطية 5: 24)

4 – أن أحببت التوبة وأردت بكل قلبك أن يكون لك شركة مع الله في المسيح، فلا تبحث عن أعذار لأي سقطة أو تقف أمام الله وتعترف وتستند على أي حجة أو تبحث عن سبب لسقطاتك لتعتذر به، لأن هذا من علامات عدم التوبة الصادقة، بل اعترف بخطاياك بكل تواضع وانسحاق مع تذلل وطلب أن تعود للشركة المقدسة مع الله في سرّ التقوى، هذه التي فقدتها بسبب ميلك نحو لذة الخطية أو عودتك لأي خطية ما، فلا تقل أمام الله أي كلمة بخصوص تبرير موقفك، بل أطلب بره الخاص لكي يكسيك وأن يُغطيك بستر خلاصه، واعترف أمام الكنيسة (الكنيسة التي هي أعضاء جسد المسيح) بأنك أخطأت واطلب الشركة معهم في سرّ التقوى، واشترك معهم في الصلاة واطلب أن يعينوك بالصلاة دائماً، وبذلك تكون متأصلاً مع الجسد الواحد مربوطاً بجميع القديسين، وأعلم أن من علامات التوبة الصادقة وثمرها الواضح في أنك تغفر للآخرين وتقبل دائماً أعذارهم  – مهما كانت – لأن هذا من علامات الاتضاع الذي هو ثمرة توبتك. ​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2013)

> تستحيل التوبة حيث لا *محبة حقيقية*





> توبة المحبة لا تعرف للزمان حدود أو تتوقف أبداً تحت أي حجة أو مبررات أو ظروف، لأن كل زمان وأي وقت هو زمان ووقت التوبة،
> السقوط المتكرر في خطية معينة يؤكد *عدم نمو المحبة*







> أن أحببت التوبة وأردت بكل قلبك أن يكون لك شركة مع الله في المسيح، فلا تبحث عن أعذار



*الرب يبارككم أخى الغالى
موضوع أكثر من رائع
ومهم جدا جدا لحياتنا الروحيه
كم أستفدت منه كثيرا
مش عارف أعبر عن مدى أعجابى بموضوعكم
شكرا للوجبه الروحيه الجميله وجدا*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 مارس 2013)

أن من علامات التوبة  الصادقة وثمرها الواضح في  
أنك تغفر للآخرين وتقبل دائماً أعذارهم  
– مهما  كانت – 
لأن هذا من علامات الاتضاع الذي هو ثمرة توبتك.

موضوع مهم ومفيد بكل كلمه من كلماته
شكرا لمجهودك الرائع
الرب يباركك ويحفظك من كل شر

​


----------



## aymonded (10 مارس 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يهبنا قوة التوبة وثمرها الحلو لفرح القلب وحياة الشركة حسب قصده المبارك
صلوا لأجلي يا إخوتي الأحباء في كنيسة الله الجامعة الرسولية آمين
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مارس 2013)

–


> *أن أحببت التوبة
> وأردت بكل قلبك أن يكون لك شركة مع الله في المسيح،
> فلا تبحث عن أعذار لأي سقطة
> أو تقف أمام الله وتعترف
> ...




موضوع روحى جميل جداااااااا 
أشكرك جداااااااا لدعوتى 
الرب يسوع يبارك أعمالك لتمجد إسم الله القدوس ​


----------



## aymonded (10 مارس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة، فقط دائماً صلي لأجلي
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (10 مارس 2013)

> اعترف بخطاياك بكل تواضع وانسحاق مع تذلل وطلب أن تعود للشركة المقدسة مع الله في سرّ التقوى



اعترف للرب فإنه صالح وإلى الأبد رحمته هللويا.

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع ، ربنا يبارك تعبك.

.


----------



## aymonded (10 مارس 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> اعترف للرب فإنه صالح وإلى الأبد رحمته هللويا.
> 
> شكراً على الموضوع الرائع ، ربنا يبارك تعبك.
> 
> .



وشكراً على ردك المُلهم بالروح
كن معافي في نور النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

الموضوع جميييل جدااا
يستحق اكثر من تقييم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذ الغالي 
​


----------



## aymonded (10 مارس 2013)

ويُبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض
​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

_*موضوع جميل استاذى ربنا يبركك*_​


----------



## aymonded (10 مارس 2013)

ومعك دائماً، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## bb_5 (11 مارس 2013)

اكثر من رائع و مفيد جدا


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2013)

ملأ الله قلبك سلاماً مع كل من يحب اسمه العظيم القدوس آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 مارس 2013)

*إقتباس

" أن أحببت التوبة وأردت بكل قلبك أن يكون لك شركة مع الله في المسيح "

إذن التوبة مرتبطة إرتباط وثيق بالقلب كي ما تكون نابعة من عُمق القلب
نتاجُها شراكة حية مع المسيح نتمتع و نستمتع من خلالها بتذوق حلاوة
العشرة مع السيد المسيح الذي لطالما يضع الحلول نُصب أعيُننا دوماً .

خالص الشكر أستاذي الحبيب للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
و كل عمل صالح من أجل مجد أسمُه القدوس*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2013)

> وأعلم أن من علامات التوبة الصادقة وثمرها الواضح في أنك تغفر للآخرين وتقبل دائماً أعذارهم – مهما كانت – لأن هذا من علامات الاتضاع الذي هو ثمرة توبتك.


 موضوع هام جدا جداو رائع  استاذى الغالى 
 الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك يا رب


----------



## bahaa_06 (11 مارس 2013)

*موضوع هام جدا*

اشكرك الحبيب aymonded 
موضوع جميل وفكرته جميلة .. وفى نفس الوقت الموضوع مهم جدا حقيقى محتاجين نحب ربنا من كل قلوبنا حتى تصير توبتنا توبة صادقة غير مبنية على خوف بل مبنية على الحب الصادق ربنا يعلمنا كيف نحبه وكيف نتوب توبة صادقة


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2013)

> توبة المحبة لا تعرف للزمان حدود أو تتوقف أبداً تحت أي حجة أو مبررات أو ظروف، لأن كل زمان وأي وقت هو زمان ووقت التوبة،



موضوع رائع
وكلمات من ذهب 
اشكرك ايمن علي روعة الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مارس 2013)

موضوع التوبة موضوع مهم للجميع ومفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2013)

هبنا يا أبانا السماوي قوة التوبة وعمل قوتها في قلبنا بحركة روحك القدوس فينا وغسل دم ابنك الوحيد
حتى نكون طاهرين ومقدسين في الحق، ليكون لنا شركة معك بابنك الوحيد في الروح القدس المُحيي
آمين يا أبانا استجب لنا لأن صلاتنا مضمونه باسم ابنك الوحيد الذي به ننال كل شيء
__________________________________________
كونوا معافين في برّ الله الذي صار إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 مارس 2013)

*ميرسي على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
استفدت منه كثيرا 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك اكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس...آمين​*


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة التوبه وفعلها الدائم في حياتنا اليومية
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## sherihan81 (11 مارس 2013)

*اشكرك من اجل مواضيعك المفيدة والمهمة دائماً...اسال الهنا العظيم ان يبارك تعبك ومحبتك *​


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بملء غنى مجده الفائق آمين
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك علي هذه الكلمات الرائعه الموضوع المميز 

هذا الموضع فكرني بعظتين رائعين لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث يتكلمان عن نفس الموضوع

الانسان القوى
http://www.mediafire.com/?pgih6zbpp44vovb
اجزبني ورائك
http://www.mediafire.com/?f1fco8m8o77p9c8
مساحات صغيره


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2013)

المسيح إلهنا يكون معك ويفرح قلبك بقوة التوبة وفعلها آمين
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (18 مارس 2013)

*قلوب مكسورة نفوس خنقتها الخطيئة وأقرب طريق الى الرب*
*الى قلبة الحنين التوبة والأعتراف الصادقة النابعة من القلب النادم *
*نعم في كل يوم هنا مراحم كثيرة ويالعظمة ربنا القدوس وحبه لنا في مراحم التوبة والغفران*
*نعم يارب لانستطيع من غيرك أنت هو كل شيء لنا *
*أنت هو المعين وحافظنا وماحي ذنوبنا وخطايانا ..آمين
**شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز موضوع جميل جداً ورائع 
تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك عملك المثمر 
وخدمتك المباركة دائماً والرب 
يفرح قلبك على طول والمجد لربنا المسيح 
دائماً وأبداً...آمين *​


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2013)

أشكرك أختي على صلاتك التي منبعها تأثير عمل الله وقوته في داخل قلبك
كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الرجاء الحي آمين فآمين
​


----------



## KARMA777 (10 أغسطس 2013)

الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (10 أغسطس 2013)

KARMA777 قال:


> الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك ويهبنا كلنا معاً قوة التوبة وفعلها الحسن في قلوبنا آمين
​


----------

